# Ongoing DVD problems



## kr651129 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 x64 with Gnome2.  If I put in a DVD my system will mount it and I can read from the disc.  But brasero doesn't recognize my drive, and I can't pass the drive to virtualbox.  I don't even know where to begin on this one.


```
# camcontrol devlist
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N PC05>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
<ST9250315AS 0003DEM1>             at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass1)
```


```
# pwd
/dev
# ls
acpi		cuau0		kbd1		random		ttyvc
ad4		cuau0.init	kbdmux0		sndstat		ttyvd
ad4p1		cuau0.lock	klog		stderr		ttyve
ad4p2		dcons		kmem		stdin		ttyvf
ad4p3		devctl		log		stdout		ugen0.1
ad4p4		devstat		lpt0		sysmouse	ugen1.1
ada0		dgdb		lpt0.ctl	ttyu0		ugen2.1
ada0p1		dri		mdctl		ttyu0.init	ugen3.1
ada0p2		dsp0.0		mem		ttyu0.lock	ugen4.1
ada0p3		dumpdev		midistat	ttyv0		ugen4.2
ada0p4		fd		mixer0		ttyv1		ugen4.3
agpgart		fido		nfslock		ttyv2		urandom
atkbd0		fw0		null		ttyv3		usb
audit		fw0.0		pass0		ttyv4		usbctl
bpf		fwmem0		pass1		ttyv5		vboxnetctl
bpf0		fwmem0.0	pccard0.cis	ttyv6		xpt0
bpsm0		geom.ctl	pci		ttyv7		zero
cd0		gptid		ppi0		ttyv8
console		io		psm0		ttyv9
consolectl	iso9660		ptmx		ttyva
ctty		kbd0		pts		ttyvb
```

Brasero GUI output:


```
Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD
```

and if I try and copy the DVD it won't even list any devices.


----------



## francis (May 16, 2012)

Hi *kr651129*. Since FreeBSD is a very well documented system I think, that you could read these materials and find useful information. Especially recommended reading is Creating and Using Optical Media (DVDs) Chapter 19 Storage (FreeBSD Handbook) and especially 19.7.3 Burning Data DVDs subtitle. Another important material seems to be the FreeBSD GNOME Project site and an interesting FAQ question regarding Brasero and DVD; Brasero does not let me burn CDs (...).

Generally it seems that you may need to edit the /boot/loader.conf file [1], additionally use growisofs(1), which is a _combined mkisofs frontend/DVD recording program._ growisofs will be used to perform DVD recording and it is part of the sysutils/dvd+rw-tools port. Everything is contained in the great FreeBSD Handbook.

You can also try to use the sysutils/xfburn burning tool, but it is XFCE related. Maybe also sysutils/cdrtools - _CD/DVD/BluRay and ISO-9660 image creation and extraction tools_ with the cdrecord utility for _recording  audio  or  data Compact Disks or Digital Versatile Disks from a master_. It seems to be everything that I found, which may help you in some way. Maybe someone else knows a solution to solve your problem. I hope so. 

Best regards!


```
[color="Blue"][1][/color] [color="DarkRed"][U]Please, read the handbook before editing the /boot/loader.conf file![/U][/color]

[I][color="Gray"]# DMA access for ATAPI devices require:[/color][/I]
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"

[I][color="Gray"]# allows ATAPI devices to be accessed through the SCSI subsystem:[/color][/I]
atapicam_load="YES"
```


----------



## kr651129 (May 18, 2012)

Francis,

Thanks for the information.  I meant to update this thread but totally forgot about it.  I did a fresh install of FreeBSD x64 after updating my BIOS partly because I was having some odd problems that I wanted to start fresh on and partly because I wanted to see if a fresh install after a BIOS update would do be any good.  Anyway, long story short the fresh install after updating my BIOS did the trick, the BIOS update may or may not have any effect on my problem but it's working now.

I had already read all that documentation before posting the thread but I appreciate all of the help!


----------

